# Rethinking 2020?



## azelkhntr

Two weeks more of this max. Our nation can’t take much more. The cure is shaping up to be worse then the disease now.


----------



## shaffe48b

Well spring hunts out of state are still possible but obviously very unlikely. We could try driving somewhere. 

Personally since I still have my deposit with these people (and since they were nice enough to move it from last year!) I'll see if i can't make it in the fall. 

I predict things will be (very) bad by then, but travel and quarantine restrictions may have lifted so, why not? You only live once! Then I can reevaluate my out of state hunting habits once the clouds have lifted in a few years.


----------



## thill

Our group wasn’t able to commit to SD by today so it looks like we’ll have to scratch that off our list. ND is our first choice now. I think I have enough guys interested to start the planning process and the others will need to make it happen or sit the bench this year.


----------



## brushbuster

Alaska cancelled all spring bear hunts. for 2020.


----------



## brushbuster

thill said:


> Our group wasn’t able to commit to SD by today so it looks like we’ll have to scratch that off our list. ND is our first choice now. I think I have enough guys interested to start the planning process and the others will need to make it happen or sit the bench this year.


I was going to apply for Kansas, but im holding off on that. this year will be a play it by ear year. If this settles down I will probably do Oklahoma's northern border.


----------



## shaffe48b

brushbuster said:


> Alaska cancelled all spring bear hunts. for 2020.


Do you have a link that says this?

Now this makes just about zero sense whatsoever. I understand cancelling in person sealing requirements due to the spread of the virus. But why cancel the season?

How in the name of are you going to spread the virus by sitting in the wilderness glassing for bear or sitting over a bait pile? Wouldnt that reduce the spread of the virus?

Just another example of our hopelessly idiot government officials either caring more about their procedures than reality or doing things with no effect just so they can say they did something no matter what.

Rant (temporarily) over.


----------



## shanny28757

brushbuster said:


> Alaska cancelled all spring bear hunts. for 2020.


When i read this i thought "you're a day late for an April fools joke". Strange times.

I wonder if they will just reissue all the 2020 spring tagholders a 2021 tag then push back the 2021's that have already been notified that they drew until 2022 and not have a draw for spring bear this december. Or if all those people holding tags for 2020 will just get the shaft...


----------



## UPaquariest

shaffe48b said:


> Do you have a link that says this?
> 
> Now this makes just about zero sense whatsoever. I understand cancelling in person sealing requirements due to the spread of the virus. But why cancel the season?
> 
> How in the name of are you going to spread the virus by sitting in the wilderness glassing for bear or sitting over a bait pile? Wouldnt that reduce the spread of the virus?
> 
> Just another example of our hopelessly idiot government officials either caring more about their procedures than reality or doing things with no effect just so they can say they did something no matter what.
> 
> Rant (temporarily) over.


Second announcement down in the hunting section of their fish and game website


----------



## shaffe48b

There is a change.org petition I just signed and donated to.

I wasnt going to get to go anyways but just the principle.

Just in case you wonder if we are heading into a dictatorship that stupid sob governor had the nerve to say 'we discussed it internally' when asked about the decision. Now with the virus it's now ok for the government to make any nonsensical decision they want behind closed doors with zero accountability without even feeling the need to explain themselves to their constituents.


----------



## shaffe48b

Now I feel like our voice still matters a little I guess 

Spring bear season reopened for Alaskan residents.

Wont help us but it ain't like we were going anyway.


----------



## alaska86

brushbuster said:


> Alaska cancelled all spring bear hunts. for 2020.


A friend was listening to the Governor’s speech a few hours ago and said June 1st for nonresident bear hunting


----------



## brushbuster

alaska86 said:


> A friend was listening to the Governor’s speech a few hours ago and said June 1st for nonresident bear hunting


Yeah I heard that.


----------



## brushbuster

Talk about hurting an economy, Alaska depends a lot on hunting , fishing and tourism industries.


----------



## shaffe48b

The gov said june first. Now for the less than 33 percent chance he doesnt change his mind, less than 15 percent chance the 2 week quarantein is lifted by then and less than 40 percent chance the airlines will fly me even if all that check out.

Now....for the fact that June is probably under even fall hunts for bear hunting. Ugh!

And as far as the alaska economy, seen those gas prices?!

But there ain't nothing I'm going to do about any of it!


----------



## alaska86

Alaska hunting regulations, Regulatory year, are from July 1st to June 30th.
So I think if you have a bear tag for the spring hunt, it would only be good until June 30th. 
I can’t remember, but I believe nonresidents harvest permits/locking tag does not carry over from December 31st to the new year like residents do.


----------



## mikwest074

My outfitter in Saskatchewan email me today. They dont think the border will be open for the spring bear hunt the first week of May. So I'm rescheduling my spring bear to the fall. The upside the bears will be bigger. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## steelyspeed

Well Isle Royale has delayed its opening to June 16. I cancelled my flight as I have interest in dealing with all of the bugs and people.

I guess that means I have to plan a hunt 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Forest Meister

Got an FYI call this morning from the wife of my Newfoundland outfitter. Although she was a bit hard to understand when she talked fast (but that might be expected with a Yooper trying to catch what a Newfie is saying), the gist of the conversation was that the island is pretty much on lockdown too, with about 300 cases of cv-19 if I understood correctly. Social distancing is the order of the day, flights into and out of Deer Lake have been suspended, their grocery store was only allowing 5 at a time inside, check out people are behind glass shields, and even the post office was not allowing too many inside at once. I should have inquired as to whether or not the ferry was running as normal but I forgot to ask. In spite of all that, outfitters are apparently going ahead with plans for the fall hunts until the authorities tell them otherwise. 

The outfitter said she doesn't know for sure but she expects the fish and game to get serious about hunting decisions after the fishing settles down, maybe in a few weeks. 

I asked about what was going on with spring bear but she didn't seem to know what was going on with that. The season doesn't open for a month and they do not bother with them. FM


----------



## Forest Meister

mikwest074 said:


> My outfitter in Saskatchewan email me today. They dont think the border will be open for the spring bear hunt the first week of May. So I'm rescheduling my spring bear to the fall. The upside the bears will be bigger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


...and more of them too! FM


----------



## shaffe48b

My brother and I are probably going pronghorn hunting. That way I have another opportunity to work out that doesnt involve flying. If my bear hunt does happen this fall then I guess I'll be busy!

Downside to a fall hunt is food is more available even if the blueberry do bring them out in the open they will be spread out. That's unless it's a poor berry year and then good luck finding the producing patches. 

Good thing I have a transporter so I can hope for a bad berry year and that he will know where the producers are.

Maybe the berry get corona virus!


----------



## shaffe48b

Just in case you are wondering the impact of not taking our hunting trips by choice or by force then this is it.

The regional airline I was planning on using next month filed bankruptcy on Sunday, ceased all operations, and laid off all employees.

This is real. And I'll tell you who the proverbial who's next is: you.

https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/alaska-air-carrier-ravnair-files-155500152.html


----------



## lreigler

I’m preparing myself for the possibility that non resident seasons may be cancelled in some states. If that happens, life will go on. I think by fall most of this will have blown over and the herd immunity theory will be in effect.


----------



## gooseboy

Wyoming elk hunt if I draw the tag in May, I’m not sure how to feel about heading west, my gut feeling is we may have another spike in the C-19, not sure if non residents will still be able to hunt, if we will have to self quarantine for 14 days, I have a month to amend or retract my app. I’m leaning hard towards withdrawing. 6 states to drive thru stopping for gas snacks lodging there and back again. I love my family to much and my fellow Americans to take that risk of being infected or infecting and potentially hurting or possibly killing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Forest Meister

Forest Meister said:


> Was contacted by my Newfoundland outfitter day before yesterday. He very tactfully wanted to know if I was still going hunting, without actually asking. He wanted to know if I planned on flying or driving.
> 
> I still have a couple months to decide whether to go or have my deposit applied to a future hunt so I tried to be equally tactful. I told him we had not decided how we were traveling as yet, but that it might not matter because either Trudeau and or Trump were surely going to close the border to all but essential commerce. They did so an hour or so later. FM


I finished doing my rethinking and talked to the my outfitter, actually the brains of the outfit, his wife, and cancelled the hunts for my son and I. She was very gracious but indicated their next opening for caribou is 2024. Truly disappointing since I had to book for this fall in early 2018. She has moose as early as 2022 if I want to do that but I was counting on trying for a larger stag than last fall. I told her to pencil us in for a 2022 hunt but have to get back with her PDQ on a date since she only had a couple dates available that could accommodate two hunters. She did assure me that if anyone drops their caribou hunt in '21 or '22 I am first on the list to be contacted so there is at least a glimmer of hope. 

Another long shot to get a tag next year is intervention by their Outfitters Association. Sounds like they are going to bat with the government to try to get them to allow outfitters to carry over 2020 tags until 2021 for hunters who dropped out because of the CV-19 issue. She is not holding out much hope for that to be allowed, though.

Now to hedge my bet a bit further, I am going to start looking for other outfitters who may have caribou tags in 2021 or 2022. FM


----------



## Forest Meister

Contacted an outfitter I have used before who said he had a 'bou tag available for 2022 and beyond when I emailed him with an inquiry a couple months back. I emailed him Friday evening and knowing that this is the beginning of lobster season out there, asked that he hold the 2022 tag until we had a chance to talk on the phone. I received a short note yesterday indicating that he thought there was a good chance nonresidents would not be allowed in, and unless things changed drastically he was going to move all 2020 hunters to 2021 and 2021 to 2022. Not sure how many outfitters are going to do this or if the fish and game dept. has told guides to prepare for a "just in case". Time will tell. FM


----------



## ryan-b

gooseboy said:


> Wyoming elk hunt if I draw the tag in May, I’m not sure how to feel about heading west, my gut feeling is we may have another spike in the C-19, not sure if non residents will still be able to hunt, if we will have to self quarantine for 14 days, I have a month to amend or retract my app. I’m leaning hard towards withdrawing. 6 states to drive thru stopping for gas snacks lodging there and back again. I love my family to much and my fellow Americans to take that risk of being infected or infecting and potentially hurting or possibly killing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 Yes there will be a spike. Just like for the flu and every other virus as the temps get cooler. Covid 19 isnt going anywhere. Just like sars, mers, h1n1, h2n2, etc. its here to stay.


----------



## shaffe48b

Alaska has a new policy where the 14 day quarantine no longer applies if you have been tested within 3 days of arrival. Looks good for fall. I got an email that wyoming hunts are on too. We have a good chance of drawing with the results next week. Looks like I'll have a busy fall.


----------



## fowl

What happens if someone tests positive? Seems unlikely the airlines, outfitter, etc would refund. Already bought plane tickets for a 2020 AK trip, but thinking of canceling due to the uncertainty. Seems like a big gamble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## shanny28757

You have three options to go to alaska (as of the last time I looked last week) 1) take test within 72 hours of arrival and bring results with you as proof of a Negative test 2) take Test upon arrival at the airport 3) self quarantine for 14 days upon arrival

I think most airline policies are being very flexible right now with cancellations and rebookings. Outfitters on the other hand my not be so flexible.


----------



## Forest Meister

fowl said:


> What happens if someone tests positive? Seems unlikely the airlines, outfitter, etc would refund. Already bought plane tickets for a 2020 AK trip, but thinking of canceling due to the uncertainty. Seems like a big gamble.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


May not help you at this point but I always take out trip insurance for whatever amount of money I have to put out before arrival at a camp. Sometimes it is 25%, sometimes 50%, and sometimes the entire amount. It isn't cheap but peace of mind cannot be measured in dollars and cents. FM


----------



## thill

I’m losing support for a trip to ND. One guy is now not sure and another went silent. I’m thinking about changing our destination to IN and anticipate another solo trip if necessary. Anyone care to share thoughts on IN? It’s obviously much closer and at first glance, offers some cool looking terrain.


----------



## steelyspeed

thill said:


> I’m losing support for a trip to ND. One guy is now not sure and another went silent. I’m thinking about changing our destination to IN and anticipate another solo trip if necessary. Anyone care to share thoughts on IN? It’s obviously much closer and at first glance, offers some cool looking terrain.


I can’t add anything about Indiana, but I don’t think you should give up on the ND idea. Fuel will probably still be cheap, and if you wanted to hunt early Unpressured deer that starts September 1st 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## steelyspeed

I talked to the outfitter for my Alberta hunt in November. He was hopeful that the border would be open to Atleast vehicle crossing. As of right now I plan to fly into Great Falls MT and drive north. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hunting18

Border closing to Canada has at least shifted my first trip of the year. First time in approximately 16 years I haven't been fishing in Canada the week before Father's day.

I'm still planning on hunting Ohio a few times this year, and will probably make another trip to Nebraska however that is still up in the air.


----------



## GDLUCK

shanny28757 said:


> You have three options to go to alaska (as of the last time I looked last week) 1) take test within 72 hours of arrival and bring results with you as proof of a Negative test 2) take Test upon arrival at the airport 3) self quarantine for 14 days upon arrival
> 
> I think most airline policies are being very flexible right now with cancellations and rebookings. Outfitters on the other hand my not be so flexible.


not alaska air. last Oct we booked a trip to seattle for memorial weekend. we obvioulsy cancelled. Aaska air gives credit that must be used within 1 year of DATE OF PURCHASE!

our return was on delta. they gave us til 2022


----------



## tdduckman

I cancelled my DYI waterfowl hunt in Saskatchewan because of the lack of information and hard to prepare for the unknown. 

Moved it to 2021 and looking forward, more time for Michigan ducks and bucks

TD


----------



## shanny28757

GDLUCK said:


> not alaska air. last Oct we booked a trip to seattle for memorial weekend. we obvioulsy cancelled. Aaska air gives credit that must be used within 1 year of DATE OF PURCHASE!
> 
> our return was on delta. they gave us til 2022


That surprises me about alaska air. I've flown with them a couple times and they always left me very satisfied with their policies being favorable for the customer and generally forgiving. Hopefully you dont end up losing the credit.


----------



## brushbuster

thill said:


> I’m losing support for a trip to ND. One guy is now not sure and another went silent. I’m thinking about changing our destination to IN and anticipate another solo trip if necessary. Anyone care to share thoughts on IN? It’s obviously much closer and at first glance, offers some cool looking terrain.


What do you want to know about Indy. I hunted whitetail twice there on private close to some good looking public. I have done quite a bit of research on the public land as well.
I cancelled putting in for Kansas, I have done quite a bit of research on Oklahoma public land. If I can find a trip partner id like to hunt there this year. 2 buck tags for 300 bucks. Not that I will shoot 2 bucks but that's what they offer.


----------



## thill

brushbuster said:


> What do you want to know about Indy. I hunted whitetail twice there on private close to some good looking public. I have done quite a bit of research on the public land as well.
> I cancelled putting in for Kansas, I have done quite a bit of research on Oklahoma public land. If I can find a trip partner id like to hunt there this year. 2 buck tags for 300 bucks. Not that I will shoot 2 bucks but that's what they offer.


Thanks! I guess the two biggest factors I’m curious about is hunting pressure and deer density. I am currently interested in southern IN because of the hilly terrain and amount of public land but I haven’t ruled out anything yet. Do you happen to have an idea on either of these two factors?

Kansas is on my list of states I have to hunt at some point and OK is on my radar. Have you read the book The Freelance Bowhunter by Bernie Barringer? He spends some time on OK as well as 14 other diy friendly states.


----------



## brushbuster

Yup


thill said:


> Thanks! I guess the two biggest factors I’m curious about is hunting pressure and deer density. I am currently interested in southern IN because of the hilly terrain and amount of public land but I haven’t ruled out anything yet. Do you happen to have an idea on either of these two factors?
> 
> Kansas is on my list of states I have to hunt at some point and OK is on my radar. Have you read the book The Freelance Bowhunter by Bernie Barringer? He spends some time on OK as well as 14 other diy friendly states.


I'm only familiar with southern Indy. Definitely hilly. I didn't see a whole lot of cars parked in the public land spots during bow season in Nov. Good deer density for sure. The state forest area I was near seemed empty of hunters.


----------



## GDLUCK

GDLUCK said:


> not alaska air. last Oct we booked a trip to seattle for memorial weekend. we obvioulsy cancelled. Aaska air gives credit that must be used within 1 year of DATE OF PURCHASE!
> 
> our return was on delta. they gave us til 2022


Just to update. we just found out that Alaska air changed the policy and we now have 1 year from date of flight to use the credit.


----------



## Forest Meister

It has been made official, the border restrictions have been extended another month. One more extension and those planning on an early season moose hunt will be SOL. Two more, and and all the Canadian seasons are pretty much toast. FM


----------



## Hunting18

Forest Meister said:


> It has been made official, the border restrictions have been extended another month. One more extension and those planning on an early season moose hunt will be SOL. Two more, and and all the Canadian seasons are pretty much toast. FM


My opportunity to go fishing has probably came to a close. Even if the border opens on the 21st of August, I don't think I will be making the trip this year.


----------



## triplelunger

That really blows for some of you guys!
We're 100% on for Wyoming still... even if we have to sneak in!


----------



## shaffe48b

I might make a separate thread on this. But I said before that you can travel to alaska as long as you get tested for the virus and you minimize contact once you get there. In other words you go outside, interact with your guide/transporter, and engage in other errands that might have been deemed essential in Michigan during the lockdown. No going to restaurants, hanging out at the bar, rocking it with the show girls. You get the picture.

But for anyone planning for alaska you should know that planning to get tested at the airport on arrival might be a disaster as ive read elsewhere that wait times for results can lead to you partying in quarantine for your entire trip.

Also the situation for testing in Michigan can be pretty abysmal. I know after having pnemonia last month and calling about this. The only thing I will say semi controversial on this post is that the state of and history of testing in Michigan over the last for months is pretty indicative of how much some people actually do care about the covid pandemic. Not much.

I would plan on getting tested 3 or five days before departure and then quarantining several days in alaska awaiting results which you can then email in. This is acceptable by alaska but if you opt for five days you'll also need a test upon arrival only applicable in certain airports. Also the nose swab is pretty painful.


----------



## brushbuster

shaffe48b said:


> I might make a separate thread on this. But I said before that you can travel to alaska as long as you get tested for the virus and you minimize contact once you get there. In other words you go outside, interact with your guide/transporter, and engage in other errands that might have been deemed essential in Michigan during the lockdown. No going to restaurants, hanging out at the bar, rocking it with the show girls. You get the picture.
> 
> But for anyone planning for alaska you should know that planning to get tested at the airport on arrival might be a disaster as ive read elsewhere that wait times for results can lead to you partying in quarantine for your entire trip.
> 
> Also the situation for testing in Michigan can be pretty abysmal. I know after having pnemonia last month and calling about this. The only thing I will say semi controversial on this post is that the state of and history of testing in Michigan over the last for months is pretty indicative of how much some people actually do care about the covid pandemic. Not much.
> 
> I would plan on getting tested 3 or five days before departure and then quarantining several days in alaska awaiting results which you can then email in. This is acceptable by alaska but if you opt for five days you'll also need a test upon arrival only applicable in certain airports. Also the nose swab is pretty painful.


I was really looking forward to my spring bear hunt next spring. This covid shtuff just sucked the life out of the anticipation. Now it's nothing but anxiety.


----------



## Fool'em

triplelunger said:


> That really blows for some of you guys!
> We're 100% on for Wyoming still... even if we have to sneak in!


Dad and I will be in Montana for elk hunting come hell or high water. 
Feel for the guys with Canadian plans this summer and fall. 
My local contact got me a ranch to set a few coyote traps while I’m out there so I’m extra excited.


----------



## scooter65

brushbuster said:


> What do you want to know about Indy. I hunted whitetail twice there on private close to some good looking public. I have done quite a bit of research on the public land as well.
> I cancelled putting in for Kansas, I have done quite a bit of research on Oklahoma public land. If I can find a trip partner id like to hunt there this year. 2 buck tags for 300 bucks. Not that I will shoot 2 bucks but that's what they offer.


Brush, I grew up in OK. Hunted all over the state. Probably still have an old public land book somewhere. Pm me your thoughts on your trip. Give you all the data I have.


----------

